# Flexplek



## mymy

Hello,

Please, I would like to know what the English name is for Flexplek. I am told this is an office building where companies can rent a flexible place, this means a company can have there their postal and fiscal address, telephone, internet facilities, but the fisical place they rent within the building is never the same, but the one which is available when they go there to work.

Would it be understood is I say "flexplace" or is there a better work for this?

I thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dreadedutch

I doubt there is an official English translation for flexplek. I've never heard of it before but it seems like it a fairly new word that isn't even in Dutch dictionaries yet. I think you're better of describing in English what the concept is of flexplek is rather than trying to find an official translation for it.

I'm am curious if there is such a thing for it though


----------



## mymy

dreadedutch said:


> I doubt there is an official English translation for flexplek. I've never heard of it before but it seems like it a fairly new word that isn't even in Dutch dictionaries yet. I think you're better of describing in English what the concept is of flexplek is rather than trying to find an official translation for it.
> 
> I'm am curious if there is such a thing for it though


 
Yes, my boss is Dutch and he told me the Dutch word is "flexplek", but I was doubting there could be an equivalent word for it in English.  I agree with you the best thing will be to try and explain it in a few words.

Many thanks for your answer.


----------



## sanne78

Flexible Office (Space) ??

http://www.thinkspace.com/blog/2009...e-space-is-a-great-option-in-a-tough-economy/


----------



## mymy

sanne78 said:


> Flexible Office (Space) ??
> 
> http://www.thinkspace.com/blog/2009...e-space-is-a-great-option-in-a-tough-economy/


 

Yes!!  that's exactly the idea!  So, that's how it's called!!: "Flexible Office Space" 
I had thought of a similar expression for the Spanish version. I think I'm getting it now!!

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## George French

A flexplek (flexible place to work) is nothing special. You go into work and you sit down at the most convenient desk for you. You attach your laptop to the power supply and possibly the network. You pick up the 'phone and give it your own extension number. You walk over to the storage area where you take your papers and stuff out of the locker.

That was the theory, but in practise projects and maintenance group reserve a number of work places.

GF..

http://www.google.nl/search?q=flexplek


----------



## mymy

George French said:


> A flexplek (flexible place to work) is nothing special. You go into work and you sit down at the most convenient desk for you. You attach your laptop to the power supply and possibly the network. You pick up the 'phone and give it your own extension number. You walk over to the storage area where you take your papers and stuff out of the locker.
> 
> That was the theory, but in practise projects and maintenance group reserve a number of work places.
> 
> GF..
> 
> http://www.google.nl/search?q=flexplek


 
I don't remember ever saying a Flexplek is anything special! Or asking an explanation of what it is, sinced I already knew it myself before I opened this thread.

The reason why I opened it was to ask the equivalent name of "Flexplek" in English, and for that I thought I should explain a little bit what it is. Only to make it easier for whoever wanted to help me.

I think Sanne78 provided a good translation and article, and I'll stay to that.

Anyway, thanks for posting and for your link too.


----------



## Kipopstok

Searching for a translation for 'flexplek' - as described in George French's post (so desk where anybody can sit down at to work, as opposed to a personal workstation) I came across this old discussion. I can add that the English word is a hot desk. 
The translation for the flexible office set-up that Mymy originally asked for (in which a whole company might use a part of an office set-up) would probably still be 'Flexible office space'.


----------



## mymy

Thanks a lot for your input, kipopstok. It's good to be up to date with vocabulary!


----------

